# Furacão Vince (Atlântico 2005)



## Dan (9 Out 2005 às 21:56)

Tempestade Tropical Vince a norte da Madeira com ventos médios de 83 km/h e rajadas superiores a 100 km/h.


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2005 às 22:02)

Dá para ver a tempestade tropical Vince com um olho bem definido.


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2005 às 23:15)

Uau é a 1º vez que oiço falar de uma tempestade tropical por esses lados. Tem trajectoria Noreste, será que pode chegar a Portugal?


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2005 às 23:21)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Uau é a 1º vez que oiço falar de uma tempestade tropical por esses lados. Tem trajectoria Noreste, será que pode chegar a Portugal?



Possível trajectória. 





Pelos vistos já passou a Furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2005 às 00:04)

Aqui dá para ver melhor.
As previsões indicam ventos superiores a 100 km/h para o dia 11 (já como depressão extratropical).


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2005 às 00:04)

Se chegasse mesmo a Portugal... seria interessante.. parece que vai atingir o Porto em cheio


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2005 às 00:07)

A protecção civil já disse que não há razões para alarme e irá brevemente desfazer-se no mar...

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=195981


----------



## Metman (10 Out 2005 às 00:29)

Fil disse:
			
		

> A protecção civil já disse que não há razões para alarme e irá brevemente desfazer-se no mar...
> 
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=195981



Haha boa agora estas coisas desfazem-se assim sem mais nem menos? Depois quero ver o Sr. Rui Rio a perguntar daqui a uns dias á protecção civil que ventania é que vem a ser esta


----------



## Birlao (10 Out 2005 às 00:35)

Alguns institutos internacionais já lançaram alertas tais como o francês:

http://www.infoclimat.fr/bulletins-speciaux/details.php?b=63

O site do instituto de meteorologia nem sequer funciona


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2005 às 01:10)

É uma pena, gostava de saber o que é que eles dizem, se é que dizem alguma coisa...

Aqui uma bela imagem por infra-vermelhos:






Veremos o que passa mas amanhã já deverá perder força quando chocar com a frente fria que se está a mover de noroeste


----------



## Birlao (10 Out 2005 às 01:11)

Uma imagem do furacão ainda melhor   

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2005282/crefl2_143.A2005282141000-2005282141500.500m.jpg

Atenção: a imagem tem 2MB!


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2005 às 01:28)

Bela imagem Birlao, não é todos os dias que se vê uma "coisa" dessas tão perto de Portugal. Mas melhor mesmo é ver a animação   

http://wetter.lastminute.tv/kanaren/satplayer.php

Espectacular aquelas massas de nuvens a rodarem em torno do olho!!


----------



## Metman (10 Out 2005 às 02:07)

Isto é realmente extraordinario, em teoria um furacão só poderia formar-se num ambiente tropical e aqui está um, a uns 1000Km de Lisboa!

Vejam esta outra animação:

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=48&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 09:28)

UAUU!! Desde 1978 que não viamos uma energia abaundante extratropical, ou poderemos dizer TROPICAL   
Segundo o último vôo do NHC em Miami:~

000
AXNT20 KNHC 100528
TWDAT 

TROPICAL WEATHER DISCUSSION 
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
205 AM EDT MON OCT 10 2005

TROPICAL WEATHER DISCUSSION FOR NORTH AMERICA...CENTRAL 
AMERICA...GULF OF MEXICO...CARIBBEAN SEA...NORTHEASTERN SECTIONS 
OF SOUTH AMERICA...AND ATLANTIC OCEAN TO THE AFRICAN COAST FROM 
THE EQUATOR TO 32N. THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION IS BASED ON 
SATELLITE IMAGERY...WEATHER OBSERVATIONS...RADAR...AND 
METEOROLOGICAL ANALYSIS.

BASED ON 0000 UTC SURFACE ANALYSIS AND SATELLITE IMAGERY THROUGH 
0345 UTC.

...SPECIAL FEATURE...

HURRICANE VINCE IS CENTERED NEAR 34.5N 17.8W AT 10/0300 UTC 
ABOUT 490 NM ESE OF THE AZORES OR ABOUT 110 NM NNW OF MADEIRA 
ISLANDS MOVING NE AT 6 KT. ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 
987 MB. MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WIND SPEED IS 65 KT WITH GUSTS TO 80 
KT. SEE THE LATEST NHC FORECAST/ADVISORY UNDER AWIPS/WMO HEADERS 
MIATCMAT3/WTNT23 KNHC FOR MORE DETAILS. VINCE REMAINS A SMALL 
HURRICANE WITH VERY LITTLE CONVECTION. HURRICANE FORCE WINDS 
EXTEND OUT ONLY 15 NM FROM THE CENTER. SCATTERED MODERATE/ 
ISOLATED STRONG CONVECTION IS MAINLY E OF THE CENTER FROM 
33N-35N BETWEEN 16.5W-18W.


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 09:43)

A tempestade Tropical perdeu força devido ao arrefecimento da SST para NE da Madeira, mas espera-se um enchimento da depressão que poderá originar chuvas fortes à medida que se aproxima da Península.  

Como eu mencionei caros " Weathernuts " este Inverno vai ser violento e áspero e o Outono ainda mal começou, isto promete!


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 10:00)

Com esta imagem estou confiante que a sepressão tropical poderá mesmo ir para NE ou Lestee amanhã chegar. A precipitação é que poderá ser um problema e só de pensar naquelas áreas ardidas que erão ser fortemente erodidas se a chegada à peninsula se vier a verificar.





A Madeira deve de ter sofrido alguns danos com o vento e a chuva a N da Ilha
com um vorticidade destas.


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2005 às 10:12)

É verdade hehe

Mas acho que o Vince está nas ultimas, já nem tem a forma de um furacão, perdeu o olho. Acho que vai ser completamente absorvido pela frente fria que se dirige de NE


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 10:17)

Fil disse:
			
		

> É verdade hehe
> 
> Mas acho que o Vince está nas ultimas, já nem tem a forma de um furacão, perdeu o olho. Acho que vai ser completamente absorvido pela frente fria que se dirige de NE



Sim Fil mas, penso que o mais importante será a energia extratropical que restar para se verificar uma precipitação elevada!  
 repara no enchimento que se está a verificar a 50 milhas da costa Ocidental


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2005 às 10:23)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Sim Fil mas, penso que o mais importante será a energia extratropical que restar para se verificar uma precipitação elevada!
> repara no enchimento que se está a verificar a 50 milhas da costa Ocidental



Sim já reparei, quando acordei e vi até pensei que isso fosse o Vince!   
O NHC já prevê o seu fim em 24 horas   

"000
WTNT43 KNHC 100828
TCDAT3
TROPICAL STORM VINCE DISCUSSION NUMBER   4
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
5 AM EDT MON OCT 10 2005

VINCE HAS BECOME RAPIDLY LESS ORGANIZED OVERNIGHT...AS A BLAST OF NORTHWESTERLY SHEAR HAS OVERTAKEN THE CYCLONE.  CONVECTION IS BEING
DISPLACED TO THE SOUTHEAST OF A PARTIALLY-EXPOSED LOW-LEVEL CENTER...AND THE EYE HAS DISINTEGRATED.  THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS LOWERED TO 50 KT FOR THIS ADVISORY.  WITH VINCE OVER 23C WATERS AND
THE SHEAR EXPECTED TO CONTINUE...A CONTINUED RAPID DECLINE IS EXPECTED.  THE GFS...UKMET...AND NOGAPS ALL SHOW VINCE BECOMING ABSORBED OR DISSIPATING WITHIN 24 HOURS AHEAD OF AN APPROACHING
COLD FRONT...BUT VINCE COULD DEGENERATE TO A REMNANT LOW BEFORE THEN. 

VINCE HAS ACCELERATED TO THE EAST-NORTHEAST...AND THE INITIAL MOTION IS NOW 070/10.  AS THE CONVECTION AND THE LOW-LEVEL CENTER CONTINUE TO DECOUPLE...A SLIGHT TURN BACK TO THE LEFT IS POSSIBLE BEFORE THE
CENTER DISSIPATES.  THE TRACK FORECAST IS CLOSE TO THE GFS AND GFDN SOLUTIONS."

Esperemos então que deixe bastante chuva pelo menos!


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 10:30)

Sim tudo aponta para isso:  

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2005 às 12:36)

O Instituto de Meteorologia pôs todo o continente em alerta amarelo por ventos e precipitação forte   , e a Madeira em alerta laranja por ventos fortes e agitação maritima.


----------



## Metman (10 Out 2005 às 13:24)

Que pena que praticamente se tenha "esfumado"...   

De qualquer maneira o "nosso" furacão deixa bonitas imagens, apesar de ser pequeno, tem uma forma perfeita!


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2005 às 13:42)

Claro que era impossível o furacão chegar ao continente porque a temperatura da água é muito baixa para isso. No entanto, continua o perigo de precipitações elevadas muito típicas nesta época do ano com os casos de Outubro de 1997, de Novembro de 1983 e o caso mais grave em Novembro de 1967.


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 13:49)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Claro que era impossível o furacão chegar ao continente porque a temperatura da água é muito baixa para isso. No entanto, continua o perigo de precipitações elevadas muito típicas nesta época do ano com os casos de Outubro de 1997, de Novembro de 1983 e o caso mais grave em Novembro de 1967.



Pois é e parece que já não é normal para esta época do ano!   
o dia 12 promete

Outubros assim originaram Invernos gelados, como o de 84..


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2005 às 20:00)

Previsão da trajectória actualizada.


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Out 2005 às 12:41)

*Questão*

Já houve algum registo de um furacão ou tempestade tropical no nosso país?
É a primeira vez que se formou tal fenomeno? Como terá sido possível?
Não será necessário aguas mais quentes? E quanto à sua deslocação, não deveria ser de Este para Oeste, até mesmo devido à própria rotação da Terra?
Será tudo isto fruto de alterações climáticas?
Apenas encontrei registos de alguns ciclones em Portugal, sendo o de maior importância registado em 15 de Fevereiro de 1941. Os ciclones formam-se ou têem semelhanças com os furacões ou tempestades tropicais?


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2005 às 14:14)

Antes demais bem-vindo ao Forum!  

não sou especialista mas, vou tentar expor:

O que aconteceu foi um fenómeno raro, não só por ter acontecido mas, especialmente pela área geográfica de ocorrência, i.e. em 36h um furacão catg. 1 formou-se e dissipou-se e, isso foi o que mais me impressionou    

Situações semelhantes ocorreram, mas de forma diferente que alimentaram o o Centro do Atlântico norte, tanto no Verão como no Invero, sendo que a energia extra-tropical influenciou de forma indirecta a formação de depressões cavadas tanto no verão de 1991:




... como em 1978 que tivemos um Outono/inverno violento qcom a famosa tempestade que destruiu o porto de Sines, reparem no fluxo de ar quente e húmido:  




Este fluxo acontece com maior ou menor intensidade no Atlântico, só que por vezes a conjugação de factores e as suas condições são as ideais e nascem do nada... é por isso que sou um "Weathernut"!!


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2005 às 14:46)

Bem o Seringador já respondeu   
Mas tenho aqui mais alguns anos.


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2005 às 14:49)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Já houve algum registo de um furacão ou tempestade tropical no nosso país?
> É a primeira vez que se formou tal fenomeno? Como terá sido possível?
> Não será necessário aguas mais quentes? E quanto à sua deslocação, não deveria ser de Este para Oeste, até mesmo devido à própria rotação da Terra?
> Será tudo isto fruto de alterações climáticas?
> Apenas encontrei registos de alguns ciclones em Portugal, sendo o de maior importância registado em 15 de Fevereiro de 1941. Os ciclones formam-se ou têem semelhanças com os furacões ou tempestades tropicais?



Bem vindo ao forum Angelstorm!  
Não sou perito mas vou tentar expor  
A resposta é sim, no entanto o fenómeno observado no domingo à noite é, por si só, extremamente raro, quer na sua formação, quer ao nível da ocorrência geográfica. Em 36 horas  um furacão de catg. 1 formou-se e dissipou-se ao largo da Costa Portuguesa e isso foi o que mais me impressionou    
De facto o fluxo extra-tropical que por vezes ocorre poderá influenciar especialmente em duas situações de "alimentação" do atlântico.
A primeira, tem haver com a energia que influencia inderectamente os sistemas do Atlântico Norte,mesmo depois de dissipado, a energia dos sistemas tropicais, que consiste num fluxo de ar húmido e quente é transportado nas camadas superiores a 500mb (5000m alt.) e ajudar no desenvolvimento ou fortelacimento de depressões ou frentes Polares, tranformando-as em fenómenos climáticos mais severos. O atlântico é alimentado por essa energia todos os anos nas diferentes estalções do ano (aliado a outros factores) como a posição do Ant. Açores, NAO negativo, etc) e poderá fomentar a formação de depressões cavadas, tal como a tempestade de 78 que destruiu o porto de Sines numa só numa só noite!  
Reparem no fluxo para o NE do Atlântico




A segunda é devido mais a uma temperatura da superfície do mar elevada a latitude mais a norte que poderá  alimentar os sistemas tropicais no nosso verão tal como aconteceu en Junho de1991:





Mas nada ainda do género
Mas afinal o clima é um sistema e, um sistema ajusta-se ao nivel global e é cíclico, onde as entradas e saídas de energia são compensadas e que quando se concentram em demasia, por ex: em Portugal houve a seca e na Roménia as maiores cheias desde que há registos...


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2005 às 15:13)

Peço desculpa pela duplicação da resposta, mas ficou a pensar e não esperei e coloquei outro post, depois deu nisto!!


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2005 às 23:50)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Peço desculpa pela duplicação da resposta, mas ficou a pensar e não esperei e coloquei outro post, depois deu nisto!!



Podes apagar tu própio o post, editas-o e escolhes para apagar


----------



## Fil (12 Out 2005 às 10:09)

Esta foi a trajectória final seguida pelo Vince antes de se esfumar completamente:





Não admira que tivessem tido tanta precipitação pelo sul de Espanha...


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2005 às 10:11)

Já tentei, mas surge à mesma na página!  
Já agora Fil, não dá para actualizares a hora, pq parece o meteored


----------



## Fil (12 Out 2005 às 11:13)

A hora? A mim dá-me a hora correcta!


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2005 às 12:33)

por exemplo, são neste momento 12.32 mas, a hora que vai aparecer no post é de 14.32


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2007 às 01:45)

*Re: Furacão Vince*

Só para acrescentar a este tópico antigo sobre o furacão Vince uma imagem interessante que descobri num forum espanhol, onde se ainda veem os restos dos "braços" em espiral sobre o Portugal e as nuvens convectivas que ainda largaram muita água no sul de Espanha.




Alta resolução:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2005284

E os excelentes artigos na RAM sobre o Vince:

http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero35/ciclon-vince.asp (Parte I)
http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero36/ciclon-vince.asp (Parte II)
http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero37/ciclon-vince.asp (Parte III)


E o estudo do INM:

“Consideraciones sobre el ciclón “Vince”: sus efectos sobre la península Ibérica”
http://www.inm.es/web/sup/ciencia/divulga/pdf/estudio_vince.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2007 às 21:13)

*Re: Furacão Vince*

Encontrei neste site informação actualizada sobre o nosso furacão amigo Vince www.tiemposevero.es eu quero um furacão este ano no Algarve


----------



## RMira (20 Jul 2007 às 09:15)

*Re: Furacão Vince*

Boa pesquisa, excelente informação!


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2007 às 11:21)

*Efeméride do «nosso» Furacão* 
Faz hoje dois anos que o NHC finalmente decidiu (a custo) dar nome ao ciclone tropical que se tinha formado na véspera nas nossas águas, tendo sido baptizado com o nome de "Vince". Se já foi dificil aceitar que se tinha formado uma Tempestade Tropical naquelas condições, mais tramado foi terem que aceitar que se tinha intensificado para furacão. Para recordar o evento, deixo aqui as 2 primeiras e a última discussion, algumas delas com algum humor e boa disposição bastante rara neste tipo de análises, com uma frase na 2ª que ficou famosa no NHC: «_IF IT LOOKS LIKE A HURRICANE... IT PROBABLY IS..._»



> ZCZC MIATCDAT3 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL STORM VINCE DISCUSSION NUMBER   1
> 11 AM EDT SUN OCT 09 2005
> ...






> ZCZC MIATCDAT3 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> HURRICANE VINCE DISCUSSION NUMBER   2
> 5 PM EDT SUN OCT 09 2005
> ...







> ZCZC MIATCDAT3 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION VINCE DISCUSSION NUMBER   8
> 5 AM EDT TUE OCT 11 2005
> ...


----------



## Redfish (9 Out 2007 às 22:33)

Faz hoje dois anos olhando eu uma imagem de Satelite ao momento na TV Digital (Meteoexpress) no Hotbird, quando vi aquela imagem maravilhosa e todo euforico digo á minha mulher "não é possivel um Furacão", e a euforia continuou, passado duas hora na Tv aparece "Noticia de Ultima Hora Furacão Vice forma-se no Atlantico e poderá atingir Portugal", depois foi o que todos sabemos.

Um momento inesquecivel


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 21:32)

Foi alimentado pelas águas mornas do sul do país, porque senão teria ficado a meio caminho entre a Madeira e o continente.


----------



## simbiose (5 Jan 2008 às 01:18)

Existe pelo menos um trabalho publicado sobre efeitos da passagem do Vince, estando publicado em português e escrito por portugueses para as Jornadas do Mar da Escola Naval.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2008 às 02:14)

E há 3 anos, os amantes de situações meteorológicas  extremas  em Portugal e um pouco por todo o Planeta,  nem queriam acreditar no que os  seus olhos viam:







[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Um Furacão às portas da Madeira!!!!!!!!
Faz hoje 3 anos o nosso grande Vince.
O desenlace é sabido por todos.
A História faz-se com todos os detalhes.
Neste dia,há 3 anos fez-se História.

Decerto me perdoará oh  Vince, se me antecipei.
Não resisti.
É que sempre que contemplo as imagens de satélite daqueles dias,
invade-me emoção, jorro comoção.
É  a minha 1ª efeméride !!! Há um ano atrás ,eu ainda não participava neste forum.
Viva o Vince...


----------

